# Trying to mount USB drive inside a virtual box



## Ray167 (Dec 14, 2014)

Every time I try to mount my USB stick inside Virtualbox I get "Invalid argument" messages. I type `mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usbdrive`. The USB drive shows up in dmesg, so I am not sure if this is an issue because the OS is being run inside Virtualbox or something else.

Thanks


----------



## Oko (Dec 14, 2014)

What is host OS?  USB drivers for VirtualBox are distributed in the form of separate *VirtualBox Extension Pack * which is proprietary binary blob. However your command doesn't  look right. da0 is the first HDD typically the one on which you have OS itself. Also do you even have /mnt/usbdrive? What is the file system type you are trying to mount. Do you have ntfs-3g installed on FreeBSD if you are trying to use FAT?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2014)

Oko said:


> USB drivers for VirtualBox are distributed in the form of separate *VirtualBox Extension Pack * which is proprietary binary blob.



No, there is an open-source version including USB drivers for FreeBSD, which can be built with emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.  However, USB support in the recent VirtualBox ports was broken.  It might have been fixed by now.


----------



## Ray167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oko,

The host is Windows 7. I also downloaded the VirtualBox extension pack as it was recommended on another Linux forum. As for the device node, da0 is what comes up when I plug the device in and when I also use the `dmesg` command. I also did make the usbdrive folder. The USB device is fat32.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2014)

Be careful about following Linux instructions on FreeBSD, they are not the same thing.


----------

